# Die illegalen Trails im Stadtwald sind Thema im Rathaus



## RheingauBiker (25. November 2018)

Unter dem Antrag Nr. 18-F-08-0063 L&P "Betreff:Für rücksichtsvolles Verhalten im Stadtwald sensibilisieren" werden am Donnerstag im Sportausschuss die u. A. die illegalen Trails thematisiert.
"Insbesondere das illegale Befahren mit Mountainbikes außerhalb der dafür vorgesehenen Wege bis hin zu massiven illegalen Ausbauten für „Downhill“-Abfahrten mit waghalsigen Sprungmanövern gefährden nicht nur die Nutzer*innen selbst, sondern auch die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt vor allem in den Brutzeiten"

Hier findet Ihr den Antrag:
https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/dokument/1/2203912

Und hier die Veranstaltung;
https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/sitzung/detail/1951328/tagesordnung/oeffentlich?topid=2203916


----------



## RheingauBiker (25. November 2018)

Sorry, habe das Thema leider doppelt gepostet. Na ja, wichtig genug ist es vielleicht, denn es wäre schade, wenn die Aktionen einiger das Mountainbiken im Wiesbadener Wald generell gefährden. Allerdings ist es auch schade, dass die Politik gerade den Trailbau in den Fokus rückt. Dass das "Stöckchenlegen" gegen uns Mountainbiker mindestens ebenso rücksichtslos ist und sogar die Gefährdung von uns und anderen Waldnutzern in Kauf nimmt (oder beabsichtigt), wird leider wohl nicht thematisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (26. November 2018)

Mal sehen wann die ersten Zäune wie am Feldberg aufgestellt werden und der SK geschlossen wird .


----------



## raschaa (26. November 2018)

Danke für die Info. Müssen wir wohl abwarten was das für den Gravitytrail bedeutet. Im Augenblick sieht es laut Antragstext erst mal nach Aufklärungsarbeit aus....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2018)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> .... Na ja, wichtig genug ist es vielleicht, denn es wäre schade, wenn die Aktionen einiger das Mountainbiken im Wiesbadener Wald generell gefährden. Allerdings ist es auch schade, dass die Politik gerade den Trailbau in den Fokus rückt. Dass das "Stöckchenlegen" gegen uns Mountainbiker mindestens ebenso rücksichtslos ist und sogar die Gefährdung von uns und anderen Waldnutzern in Kauf nimmt (oder beabsichtigt), wird leider wohl nicht thematisiert.



Wenn Du von Stöckchenlegen schreibst, nutzt Du ja wohl ggf. auch die entspr. Trails. Vermute ich mal. Auf Waldautobahnen (Forstwegen) kann ich das so gut wie nicht sehen 

Solche Aussagen "es wäre schade, wenn die Aktionen einiger das Mountainbiken im Wiesbadener Wald generell gefährden" können meiner Meinung nach nur Biker bringen, die sich ausschließlich auf dem Gravitytrail oder auf den Waldautobahnen aufhalten. Denn eine Nutzung der Trails, würde würde ja bedeuten das Du, falls Du die Trails nutzt, das handeln einzelner für gut befindest und ggf. das Fehlen von Alternativen siehst. 


Die Stadt Wiesbaden hat noch nie begriffen, dass man mit einer Strecke nicht alle Biker kanalisieren kann. Und von einem Downhilllastigen Ausbau kann ja nichtmal ansatzweise die Rede sein. Aber diese Diskussionen wurden bereits vor Jahren geführt. Schauen wir mal was bei dieser tollen Sitzung rum kommt. 

Ich bedank mich bei allen fleißigen da draußen


----------



## chicco81 (26. November 2018)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wenn Du von Stöckchenlegen schreibst, nutzt Du ja wohl ggf. auch die entspr. Trails. Vermute ich mal. Auf Waldautobahnen (Forstwegen) kann ich das so gut wie nicht sehen



Ist auch bereits mehrfach auf dem Gravitytrail passiert, Stöcke in Anliegern und auf Landungen.


----------



## Svenos (26. November 2018)

Anscheinend gehen den Linken und Piraten die Themen aus. Anders ist der Antrag nicht zu erklären .
Die sollten sich eher mal anschauen, was der Hessenforst mit dem Wiesbadener Stadtwald anstellt - das ist der eigentliche Hammer!!!
Überall großflächige Einschläge, ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwas. Ach ja, der Borkenkäfer. Komisch nur, dass auch eine Unmenge an Laubbäumen dran glauben musste, trotz massiver Sturmschäden im Frühjahr.
Aber mit der Forstlobby wollen die Herren und Damen von Linken und Piraten sich nicht anlegen


----------



## RheingauBiker (27. November 2018)

_


Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:



			Wenn Du von Stöckchenlegen schreibst, nutzt Du ja wohl ggf. auch die entspr. Trails. Vermute ich mal. Auf Waldautobahnen (Forstwegen) kann ich das so gut wie nicht sehen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Die Stöckchenleger bzw. die entsprechenden Hindernisse habe ich bislang nur auf legalen Wegen gesichtet, allerdings auch noch nie auf Forstwirtschaftswegen (mit wassergebundener Decke). Ich fahre lieber auf schönen legalen Wanderwegen, die für meine Ansprüche und mein Material auch schon genug Trailcharakter haben. Erstaunlicherweise scheinen manche dieser Wege fast zuzuwachsen, da offensichtlich die wanderden Rentner mittlerweile fast ausgestorben sind und die Biker sich an anderer Stelle vergnügen.



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> _Solche Aussagen "es wäre schade, wenn die Aktionen einiger das Mountainbiken im Wiesbadener Wald generell gefährden" können meiner Meinung nach nur Biker bringen, die sich ausschließlich auf dem Gravitytrail oder auf den Waldautobahnen aufhalten._



Weder noch, da liegst du bei mir falsch. Meine Befürchtung ist einfach, dass durch die massive Zunahme illegaler Trails es zu generellen Einschränkungen im Wald für uns Mountainbiker kommen könnte. Und mein Blickwinkel ist da eben nicht aus Richtung Enduro/Downhill sondern XC/Tour.


----------



## Svenos (27. November 2018)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> Die Stöckchenleger bzw. die entsprechenden Hindernisse habe ich bislang nur auf legalen Wegen gesichtet, allerdings auch noch nie auf Forstwirtschaftswegen (mit wassergebundener Decke). Ich fahre lieber auf schönen legalen Wanderwegen, die für meine Ansprüche und mein Material auch schon genug Trailcharakter haben. Erstaunlicherweise scheinen manche dieser Wege fast zuzuwachsen, da offensichtlich die wanderden Rentner mittlerweile fast ausgestorben sind und die Biker sich an anderer Stelle vergnügen.
> 
> Alles schon da gewesen. Seit geraumer treibt ein älteres Ehepaar im Wald oberhalb vom BKA sein "Unwesen". Selbst breite Waldwege werden systematisch mit Totholz zugelegt. Da sagt der Forst scheinbar nix dazu. Der Förster wonht Luftlinie keine 500 Meter entfernt.


----------



## RheingauBiker (27. November 2018)

Ungefähr dort sind mir auch die meisten Stellen aufgefallen. Im Grunde könnte man das auch als versuchte Körperverletzung verstehen und zur Anzeige bringen.


----------



## Svenos (28. November 2018)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> Ungefähr dort sind mir auch die meisten Stellen aufgefallen. Im Grunde könnte man das auch als versuchte Körperverletzung verstehen und zur Anzeige bringen.


Dann mal los. Erfahrungsgemäß macht die Polizei da gar nix. Die sagen, dass sie besseres zu tun hätten. Oder man bekommt zu hören, dass man da mit dem Radel eh nix verloren hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (6. Februar 2019)

Aktuell zwischen Schläferskopf und Eiserne Hand sind linksseitig der Straße alle 30 Meter verheerende Harvesterspuren in den Waldboden gefräst. Das sieht aus wie auf einem Panzerübungsplatz.

Ich kann diese Diskussion nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Februar 2019)

Also Stöckchen auslegen könnte man als versuchte Körperverletzung auslegen. Und rasen, wie die gesengte Sau auch durch uneinsichtige Kurven gefährdet niemand? Das könnte man aber auch als versuchte, bzw in Kauf nehmende Körperverletzung auslegen.
Was war denn zuerst? Der Stöckchenleger oder der rücksichtslos MTBer?


----------



## Svenos (7. Februar 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Also Stöckchen auslegen könnte man als versuchte Körperverletzung auslegen. Und rasen, wie die gesengte Sau auch durch uneinsichtige Kurven gefährdet niemand? Das könnte man aber auch als versuchte, bzw in Kauf nehmende Körperverletzung auslegen.
> Was war denn zuerst? Der Stöckchenleger oder der rücksichtslos MTBer?


Also erfahrungsgemäß werden die Stöckchen nicht auf Waldautobahnen oder vielbegangenen Wanderwegen gelegt. Dort könnte man das ja noch irgendwie verstehen (nee eigentlich doch nicht). 
In der Regel toben sich die Stöckchenleger auf den Trails aus, die von Fussgängern eher selten begangen werden.
Also erst denken, dann schreiben


----------



## chicco81 (8. Februar 2019)

Svenos schrieb:


> Also erfahrungsgemäß werden die Stöckchen nicht auf Waldautobahnen oder vielbegangenen Wanderwegen gelegt. Dort könnte man das ja noch irgendwie verstehen (nee eigentlich doch nicht).
> In der Regel toben sich die Stöckchenleger auf den Trails aus, die von Fussgängern eher selten begangen werden.
> Also erst denken, dann schreiben



Oder in Landungen und Anliegern auf legalen Strecken.
Das Problem gibt es ja immer häufiger.


----------



## ploerre (5. April 2019)

Aktueller Zustand der ehemaligen "Trails" Hohe Wurzel -> Südostrichtung und dem zwischen Schläferskopf und Eiserne Hand.

Legal/Illegal mit dem Fahrrad ist eine Sache, absurd übertriebener Einsatz von industrieller Großtechnik in der Natur, ääh, Holzplantage eine andere.
Der Boden ist jedenfalls mal ordentlich verdichtet.


----------



## Svenos (8. April 2019)

Hey, das ist doch nur halb so wild. In spätestens 10 Jahren ist das wieder ok. Außerdem musst Du an die Arbeitsplätze in der Holzwirtschaft denken. Und die Harvester-Hersteller müssen ja auch leben.
Aber wie ich sehe hast Du illegal mit dem Rad in eine Rückegasse befahren. Böse. böse!!! Wenn das der Föster sieht, gibt es direkt eine Verwarnung, am Besten mit Sozialstunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (8. April 2019)

Svenos schrieb:


> Außerdem musst Du an die Arbeitsplätze in der Holzwirtschaft denken. Und die Harvester-Hersteller müssen ja auch leben.


----------



## Svenos (8. April 2019)

ploerre schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 847718


Ja, und wir sind die Hobbits....


----------

